
Jack Ma wants to share users' social credit with Malaysian immigration body - hkai
https://m.scmp.com/news/asia/southeast-asia/article/2160292/tech-talk-tops-agenda-malaysias-pm-mahathir-meets-jack-ma
======
dang
Rewriting titles like this is against the site guidelines. Please review
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

